# Cemetery



## Jody Hawk (Feb 6, 2005)

Here is a picture of an old cemetery that's on our hunting land in Morgan County. The Nutt family is buried here.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 6, 2005)

Here is Mr. John Nutt's tombstone. It's hard to read the dates but it appears that he was born in 1794.


----------



## gabowman (Feb 6, 2005)

Alot of the old home places you'll find in the woods have some sort of burial plot there from back in the old days. It's ashamed how some of them have been so dessimated (sp?) by some people though. I was in a club once that had a burial plot on that land. The cemetary had a wrought iron fence around it. Looked pretty kewl, certainly dont see fencing like that now anywhere, and the fencing was stolen probably by someone in that hunting club since the cemetary wasnt on the dirt road.

Thanks for sharing the pic.

GB


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 7, 2005)

gabowman,
I know where there's one more in Putnam County. It is out in the woods in the middle of nowhere. Makes you wonder if they still have relatives that have no clue that the cemetaries are there.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah i found some while riding 4wheelers over on our property. it seems like it was a select few families back from the 1800's. its kinda sad to see that some of them were babies, some only 16...still interesting to look at.


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 7, 2005)

*Cemetaries...*

we have one  off hwy 22 in hancock on an old dirt road that has a revolutionary war solider buried in it, the cemetary is way old and Governer Rabun's grave, Rabun county named for him, was found by some loggers this year select cutting land near us in Hancock


----------



## gabuckeye (Feb 7, 2005)

We have several on our lease in Laurens County.  One is somewhat taken care of but the other is way out in the pines and the graves are falling in.  When they planted the pines they ran right over the graves, breaking the headstones and crushing some of the graves.  They planted the whole graveyard.  I did the best I could at cleaning it up and putting the headstones back up.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 7, 2005)

> When they planted the pines they ran right over the graves, breaking the headstones and crushing some of the graves. They planted the whole graveyard. I did the best I could at cleaning it up and putting the headstones back up.


sounds a lot like what they did to my buddie's deer stands


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Feb 7, 2005)

I am sure there is not going to be a good reward in heaven for running over headstones.

MBD


----------



## slimbo (Feb 7, 2005)

yea gabuckeye, they did the same thing with the graves on our club.  it was a nice little site with 3 graves and a home site, but when they clear cut it they really tore it up.  When they originally found it they put orange tape around it, but when it was actually cut I think they guys just said, "uh oh, oh well".  I cant even find the site now.

slimbo


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 20, 2005)

My folks have about 30 acres in Franklin County. On the back side of their property, is a 2 plot cemetery from the early 1800's.

It has a hand made chain link fence around it, with a wrought iron gate. There's a monument about 6' tall between the 2 graves. I guess that it was the Mr & Mrs that had originally owned all of the property around.
There's no sign of an old home site around anywhere.
What's really neat, is that it's out in the middle of the woods. Someone had planted some kind of Ivy over the graves, & it has since spread out to about a 50 yard circle around the graves.


----------



## Duff (Feb 21, 2005)

gabuckeye said:
			
		

> We have several on our lease in Laurens County.  One is somewhat taken care of but the other is way out in the pines and the graves are falling in.  When they planted the pines they ran right over the graves, breaking the headstones and crushing some of the graves.  They planted the whole graveyard.  I did the best I could at cleaning it up and putting the headstones back up.


That is about as low as it get in my opinion  

Good deed gabuckeye  

Behind my parents house where I grew up, there is an old cemetery. Only 2 or 3 have engravings in the headstones and the ones that have them passed away in the early 1800's. The others have rocks for headstones, older I guess.


----------



## RSnyder (Apr 6, 2005)

At a place we used to hunt there was a cemetery.  Now there's a subdivision parked on top of it.  And, no, the graves were not moved.  What's interesting is that they dated to the time when it was most probably slave cemetery.


----------

